# Simplex Deluxe



## jkent (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone have any knowledge of Simplex bikes?
I'm looking at what I'm told is a 1939-1940 Simplex Deluxe. And don't really have a clue on value. I have done a little research but I have found values all over the place. This one is supposed to run good and be pretty much complete.
They are asking $3500 any thoughts?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2014)

Gee, I can't imagine that is a bad price. Offer them $3250 and walk out with a smile on your face....


----------



## bike (Mar 17, 2014)

*looks like bicycle tires*

do some more research
Simplex was once the #2 USA brand infront of indian-plenty of info out there


----------



## 55tbird (Mar 18, 2014)

*Lots of Fun*

I have a 1950 Simplex and its a blast to ride when its working. These engines are very temperamental.  Mike


----------



## jkent (Mar 18, 2014)

I just wanted to see if anyone knows anything about them. Is this a 1939-40? Is it a true Deluxe? Does it look complete? 
What is missing? Are parts hard to find for them?  It seems like it's not a bad price if it is that old and complete. Like I said I have seen prices all over the place. A fairly complete 1947 SOLD on EBay for $2800 but it was a Service cycle and I don't know the difference between a Service Cycle and a Deluxe. 
To me it looks like it is missing the side metal cover for the motor and the cables seem to be wrong. Just that side cove runs around $175 and The cables anywhere from $100 on used to $500 on some NOS. So I know from my untrained eye there are some parts that are missing and some that are incorrect. and these parts can start to add up if you try to keep it correct. I just don't know what else is missing or incorrect. something doesn't look right about the seat/ spring
JKent


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 26, 2014)

*simplex bike*

her is a picture take in 2012 at memory lane bicycle shop i think it was still there in 2013 when i was there in the spring yes its for sale .i really like thees bikes. i am not sure what harvey was asking for it maybe some cabers will no .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a '49 Simplex Servi-cycle, although I'm certainly no expert on these*, especially one supposedly as early as this one, I've never seen one with those fenders, engine, tail light, brake pedal, etc. Extremely cool, and I'd ride it in a heartbeat. But not worth as much as the asking price, and especially if the engine is wrong, and I'm pretty sure it is. Of course, this could be an extremly rare model, which I doubt (*remember my disclaimer). My opinion is that, it's a custom bike (*remember my disclaimer). These guys could certainly provide more help than me though.
http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/index.php


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 27, 2014)

That does not look like any simplex I have seen. Fenders are way different, engine is wrong.  Simplex had their own engine except from the sportsman series which had small wheels.  The early bikes had more narrow wheels like heavy duty bicycle wheels.  In my opinion I would look more for more correct bike.  Matt


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 27, 2014)

What is that a tomato sauce can for a gas cap? Looks like someone threw a bunch stuff on it and dusted it with silver paint for some pantina. The flat black on the lights is a giveaway that someone was doing some doctoring up on it. I would keep looking. A Harley Hummer from the late 40's to the early 50's would be a lot better choice they are more dependable.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 28, 2014)

The Simplex came with a very poorly designed 2 stroke motor. It was common to replace them
 with something more powerful and longer lasting. Originals had a belt drive like a Whizzer. Here 
is mine with a Continental go cart engine and Salisbury Auto clutch. I may bring it to sell at the 
Charlotte Autofair next weekend.  email:   Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 29, 2014)

What kind of wheels are you running on that bike?  I like the look! Matt


----------



## kunzog (Mar 29, 2014)

I am not sure about the wheels, they are 18 inch motorcycle and the fenders are stock Schwinn. It is as I bought it last year so I don't know a lot about it.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Mar 29, 2014)

They kinda look like harley hummer wheels.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice bike!!!!!


----------

